# Found a Yamaha fg-340t at garage sale



## Mark Trites (Aug 12, 2016)

Wasn't sure if anyone on here is interested. They wAnt $200. Looked like it was in decent shape, and a google search came up as a very nice sounding yami!


----------



## Mark Trites (Aug 12, 2016)

Went and looked at it, pretty decent. I just don't need another guitar! But some like the Yamahas on here


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Old Yami's are underrated ....nice grab


----------



## sakana (Oct 14, 2016)

Not underrated here, I have a few I brought back from Japan with me and owned a whole lot more while I lived there. Mine are nylon strings however, there were old Yamahas in every single guitar store I went into over there, had a bunch of their electric too....probably my favourite brand right now, they seem to have the thickest rosewood fretboards than most other makers. Even the low end stuff I saw had great necks.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Congrat's Mark! Prepare to be pleasantly surprised, and enjoy. 

(I think the 't' designates a tinted top. Looks like a two piece back? Most are a three piece back, but some are two -- both are desirable, with the two piece being the rarer. The Yamaha Guitarchive seems to be down for the last month. )


----------

